# Plastic Canvas Tissue Box Covers



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

I have made many of these tissue box covers and have had no problems till now. I bought several pattern books. The instructions say to cut 4 sides 30 threads X 38 threads. I have spent hours cutting several and hours stitching several. Having put one together it will not fit over the box I just bought. I'm talking about the upright size. I am ready to throw it all out. My question is has anyone else run into this same problem?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

woooooh Good to know that there is a problem. Planning on making two for special friends come Christmas. Usually use old patterns but should I use a new pattern, will need to measure. Do you think the pattern is cutting down or the boxes have increased size? Cant believe the tissue box increased in size when companies usually decrease size and increase cost of purchase.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

I am puzzled. I checked 3 different pattern books and they all say to cut the sides 30 X 38 threads except one pattern it says to cut them 30 X 37 threads which would make it even smaller. I have wasted time and money.


Ezenby said:


> woooooh Good to know that there is a problem. Planning on making two for special friends come Christmas. Usually use old patterns but should I use a new pattern, will need to measure. Do you think the pattern is cutting down or the boxes have increased size? Cant believe the tissue box increased in size when companies usually decrease size and increase cost of purchase.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Is the canvas right size, 12 mesh,10 mesh etc?? That is all I can think of that may throw the size off.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

It calls for 7 mesh. Even if it was the wrong count mesh, the pattern wouldn't come out right when worked.


fortunate1 said:


> Is the canvas right size, 12 mesh,10 mesh etc?? That is all I can think of that may throw the size off.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I confess I always measure mine by the box I plan to cover.


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've done plastic canvas crafts for years. 30 threads is too small for today's Kleenex boxes. I've noticed that the newer patterns call for more threads or holes. You may have to improvise and add an extra line if stitching on the vertical edges as well as all the way around the top.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Measure the tissue box first and then measure the four sides of the canvas. If needed, add a couple of holes before cutting the canvas.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

The pattern that I made was a zebra and there a lot of yarn carry overs and I wonder if the yarn became too bulky with the yarn build up? does that make sense?


Brzshak1 said:


> I've done plastic canvas crafts for years. 30 threads is too small for today's Kleenex boxes. I've noticed that the newer patterns call for more threads or holes. You may have to improvise and add an extra line if stitching on the vertical edges as well as all the way around the top.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I haven't done tissue boxes in years and never had a problem. Can't say I paid attention to the size of tissues now to know if they are larger. I would think it an extra row or two would be easy to incorporate into the design.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you counting threads or holes. Big difference.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

I realized when I designed the Sofa Kleenex Box and Arm Chair set n knit a year ago... every brand of tissues has a slightly different dimension.... be SURE to measure the box before you cut. Whether it is a knit, crochet or plastic canvas, you can easily get frustrated when it doesn't fit..speaking from experience here! xo ws


----------



## Crafty_Crow (Nov 15, 2013)

Some of the generic tissue boxes are smaller. You might have to check around and see if you can find a smaller box.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

My aunt made them for years, and suddenly the ones she made are too large for my tissue boxes. I suspect I need to change brands of tissues.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I have the same problem. I think they make the tissue boxes smaller than they used to. I have folded a paper towel around the box and hold it in place with a rubber band. That works.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Some brands of these "boutique" boxes are smaller than other brands. Better to measure first.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I would make any future covers larger, but don't throw away any you have already made. You can always cut down the tissue boxes to fit inside the covers. Small problem, easily fixed!!


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

Actually it's the other way around. 30 threads wide for each side is too small for the tall kleenex boxes.


Earnie said:


> I have the same problem. I think they make the tissue boxes smaller than they used to. I have folded a paper towel around the box and hold it in place with a rubber band. That works.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

Actually the pc cover I made is too small for the boxes.


sutclifd said:


> My aunt made them for years, and suddenly the ones she made are too large for my tissue boxes. I suspect I need to change brands of tissues.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought a kit off of Ebay, and completed the pieces and voila - it's too small for the tissue box. I bought an off brand and also the Kleenex brand.


colleenmay said:


> I would make any future covers larger, but don't throw away any you have already made. You can always cut down the tissue boxes to fit inside the covers. Small problem, easily fixed!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds like measuring the canvas to the box is the way to go. And dont change brand of tissues.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

I have made many tissue box covers over the years. I always measure the box with the plastic canvas before I do any cutting.


----------

